# Pygmy goat?



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

White Pearl aka Pearl is 9-11 months old, she is 17.5 inches tall at shoulder. I don't know how much she weighs. I don't think she is a full pygmy, any thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awful long legged for a pygmy! She's a cutie tho. I always figure if I don't get papers with them, then they aren't full anything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Looks like a mix.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is cute, but definitely not pygmy for several reasons: 

Pygmies don't come in that color.
She would be very large for just a 9-11 month old.
Her ears are larger and almost flat looking.
Her head and nose just don't look right. Pygmies generally have a more dished face, especially at that age.
Her overall conformation just isn't right for a pygmy.

A lot of people will call any small goat a "pygmy" when really that goat is just small. Your doe could have some pygmy in her, but my guess is that there isn't much, if any.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Any guess as to what breed mix she is?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going with saanen and maybe pygmy or ND....


----------

